# Some Denver Convention Layouts 5; Greenwald, Dorsey



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris and Nola Greenwald's *Grunenenwalt Berg Bahn* is an unabashed meditation center; a place to sit in the middle of a beautiful garden and watch the trains go by.










It's a simple track plan -- a 300 ft loop with a few sidings meandering through an area app. 50 X 70 feet. (Yes, the loop does go under the deck on the left.) Chris thinks it would bore children after five or ten minutes, but that's why there's a large play area behind the garden.










There are no great model metropolis's (metropoli?) on the Berg Bahn. Instead, Chris relies on Mark Horovitz's dictum that a few well-placed, well-dressed buildings can suggest much more to the mind's eye. If we follow this little LGB around the loop, we'll see some examples.










I think this is the largest village on the GBB -- about nine buildings. The scratchbuilt wood buildings, with their tin roofs, stay outdoors year-round. They feel more as if they grew out of the garden, rather than being constructed. (BTW, Chris said that his father, an old-time model railroader, built many of the layouts' buildings.)










As the train comes into the station, we see that the station is fully dressed with appropriate figures and accessories.










An 'aerial shot' as the train goes by a small farm.










Check out the detail on the farm house and barn! Clothes hanging, outhouse, a little gazebo. I wonder what kind of flowers he's growing.










Another barn, but this one's abandoned. I think I've seen more abandoned barns in the real world than on layouts. I suspect that's because to make the effect work, you need to use real framing and planking!










The convention program also mentions that the layout has several "fired clay structures." I think that these may be two examples.










The train comes out of a tunnel and into a photogenic cut.










The Greenwalds also collect old gardening implements. Chris especially likes old tin watering cans!










The organizers of the convention specifically included Larry and Cheryl Dorsey's *Denver, Superior & Western Railway* as an example of what can be done in a small space -- in this case a 50' X 12' side yard. Larry was just grabbing a sandwich when we came in and _SWMTP_ got this establishing shot.










At the far end, a train loops around a shade tree and pond. Note the rocks -- we'll discuss them in a moment!










A reverse angle, looking back along the length of the layout. Notice how reflective that pool is -- every change in your angle reflects a different vision. (Well, of course it would, that's what a reflecting pond does!)










The Black Beauty Coal Mine (remember -- the rocks!)










The train completes the loop and comes out of the tunnel.










If you can see into the mouth of the tunnel once I get these pics jpegged and compressed, you'll see what appears to be some sort of curved lathe material holding up the rock. Yep, these larger rocks are all man made -- some of the best I've seen! No, I didn't ask Larry about them, and I should have! The convention program even mentions the boulders -- I just didn't notice them until I started looking at these pictures! So whip me with a wet noodle, already...

The engine brings its passenger consist into the station.










I believe that this shot towards the station illustrates the DS&W's entire engine roster. The track equipment adds a nice detail to this bucolic scene.










Looks like somebody's taking their classic Chevy to a car show.










Why is it that wood buildings always look like wood, whether you're two feet away or ten?










Track workers maintain the DS&W's ROW. A nice vignette.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Man are you guys bringing up memories. Great photos.


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice photos and layout too!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, great photos! For some reason I'm not getting the same impression from these photo layouts as from the DVD. I'm actually more in favor of the photo layouts! They allow us the chance to really _see_ what is there! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Y'all, for your kind words! They are appreciated.

And apologies and an explanation, sorta', for how long it's taken to post the next installment (I just put Kevin Strong's TUSCARORA RAILROAD up ). August wound up as a sort of 'disappeared' month in this household. A sister-in-law who lives on the other side of the San Fernando Valley wound up in the hospital with pneumonia. The situation was immediately more complicated than normal because she's the 'primary caregiver' for invalid Mother-in-Law! So we wound up staying in Burbank, mostly, while Sis-in-Law was indisposed, taking care of Mom-in-Law, and then both of them. And of course, commuting back here occasionally to collect mail, bills, and watch the lawn get brown. (Sorry, that's a Los Angeles water restriction "in" joke).


Anyway, everybody's healthy now, and we're back at home trying to catch up with our 'to-do' lists. I've given up trying to be timely, but with luck I might get the last of this series posted by the time the next convention rolls around!

So thanks for your patience!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pics and Commentary. 

Thanks 

Randy


----------

